# Stress Test needed.



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey guys.. I just got the new router for the network here and did a bunch of repairs and upgrades to the web server setup. It would be a real help if I could get some feedback as to how the server is running, if it times out, if its slow.. anything really.

For the geeks.. here is the network diagram.

http://www.themanicfishkeeper.com/drawing1.jpg

For those of you who don;t know.. my web site is;

http://www.themanicfishkeeper.com

Thank you all in advance.

Gareth


----------



## ScottMorris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am on business here in Guatemala City, Guatemala, and it is working perfectly here.

Scott


----------



## jippalbert (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow nice redundancy . Do you have this that way for a reason . 


I have a Cisco Router and a Switch and I have about 13 devices inuse on just 1 cable modem circuit.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Working fine is the beautiful south...

http://www.triplexclan.com/Aqua/stress test.jpg


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

If you click on the red eyeball, the links on the right hand side of the page it takes you to don't work. Otherwise it's very fast.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

jippalbert said:


> Wow nice redundancy . Do you have this that way for a reason .
> 
> 
> I have a Cisco Router and a Switch and I have about 13 devices inuse on just 1 cable modem circuit.


I have it this way for a few reaons, most of them surround the fact that these cheapie routers suck.. and I am waiting untill my PIX Firewall is in with my 2600 Series router


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

If I could get you guys to check out this URL:

http://www.themanicfishkeeper.com/vifaps/

That would help me out a lot.. I am trying to get teh page up as quickly as possible


----------

